#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] [活動宣傳][高雄] 貓•美術館–世界名畫•全面喵化

## 狼王白牙

轉貼自：https://uevent.udnfunlife.com/MEOWSEUMOFARTKH/

活動名稱：貓•美術館–世界名畫•全面喵化CAT ART by Shu Yamamoto (高雄場)

活動期間 (除夕休館)：2019.12.19 ~ 2020.03.15

活動地點：高雄駁二蓬萊B4倉庫全棟 (高雄市鼓山區蓬萊路99號)



「貓•美術館」致力於提供一個全新的世界觀，我們將以趣味的手法帶領大家認識「貓界」，透過橫跨東西洋藝術史的藝術瑰寶，全面「喵化你的視界」！


2019年「貓•美術館」將首次展出60件『CAT ART by Shu Yamamoto–世界名畫•全面喵化』的藝術創作，其中包含維喵爾《戴珍珠耳環的少女貓》、喵文西《貓那麗莎》、喵勒《拾貓草》等原創真跡作品，從「古代貓文明」經過「文藝喵復興」、「巴洛克」、「喵歐古典主義・浪漫主義・寫實主義」、「印象派」到「20世紀美術」、「日本及亞洲美術」等展區來呈現貓藝術。在山本修Shu Yamamoto先生藝術創作的帶領下，透過橫跨東西藝術史的曠世巨作，正式進入「貓的文藝世界」，感受深度、豐富且高尚的貓文化。


此外，進入這座「貓•美術館」的各位除了觀賞「貓畫」外，還會不知不覺地受到「喵化」魔法的影響，變身成為「貓界」的一員！在這個精心打造、超級療癒的「貓界」裡，可以走入名畫變成貓，還有巨型玻璃花窗「光之喵」、專屬於貓咪的「貓浮宮」、毛線打造的「貓樂園」、塗鴉玩樂的「貓創空間」等，讓你從貓的視角重新去認識世界，展現出各式各樣的慵懶、俏皮「貓態」，隨心所欲地以貓的身份，盡情地沈浸在美學饗宴中！


在貓美術館裡，不用理解作品的技巧，不用思考作品的背景，不用定義作品的價值；喜歡，就一直盯著看，這就是貓美術館的真理。

----------

